# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas >  El Impresionante Glaciar Perito Moreno en el Lago Argentino

## IMP68

Aqui os pongo una parte de las fotografías que realice en mi viaje de bodas en noviembre de 2.007 en el Lago Argentino en la visita al glaciar Perito Moreno y al Parque Nacional de Los Glaciares. Os lo voy a poner en dos post diferentes (igual que la visita, ya que un dia visitamos el Perito Moreno y en otro el Parque Nacional). En este primer post os pongo algunas de las fotografías obtenidas de dicho glaciar en dos lugares diferentes, uno en los miradores habituales y otro en una excursión de mini trekking por encima del glaciar.

Esta es la visión del glaciar cuando uno se acerca por la carretera con el autobus.




Ya en el glaciar











En todos estos hielos destaca un característico color azul, el cual es debido a que refleja todos los colores menos éste.

----------


## IMP68

Mas fotografías









Aqui nos dirigimos a la otra parte del glaciar para realizar el mini trekking

----------


## IMP68

Fotos finales:





Aqui estoy yo a punto de empezar el mini trekking





Ya en el glaciar





Una pequeña poza bastante peligrosa.









La excursion duró aproximadamente 2 horas (explicaciones incluidas) y se hizo por la falda del glaciar. Llega un momento en el que no se puede seguir más arriba.
Además en el mismo día nos llovío, hizo niebla y salió el sol.
Para mi fue un lugar maravilloso y digno de visitarse.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias por las fotos IMP68, preciosos glaciares... como me recuerda a mi viaje de novios, se vé que tenemos algo en común!!!Y no nos dá por el Caribe, ni viajes de Museos... Debe ser un sitio precioso, y los días como en Noruega, el mismo día, hace de todo...Me han encantado las fotos. Gracias por compartirlas con todos nosotros. Saludos.

----------


## IMP68

Me imagino que tambien lo pasariais bien en los fiordos. Nosotros elegimos Argentina porque al ser noviembre alli era primavera. De haberme casado en primavera-verano nuestra idea era también los fiordos noruegos.

Saludos.

----------


## nando

Hola IMP68 vaya reportage ¡¡¡ preciosas fotografías

donde desemboca es el mar o un lago ???

en esa epoca del año por donde rondaba el termómetro ??? 

se nota mas frio dentro del glacial ??

----------


## FEDE

Estupendo reportaje IMP68, con el calor que he pasado hoy el ver estas imágenes me alivian un poco, vamos que si ese paisaje lo tuviera delante mia ahora mismo, me revolcaba por el, muchas gracias por las fotos.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## IMP68

> Hola IMP68 vaya reportage ¡¡¡ preciosas fotografías
> 
> donde desemboca es el mar o un lago ???
> 
> en esa epoca del año por donde rondaba el termómetro ??? 
> 
> se nota mas frio dentro del glacial ??


Como he indicado, el glaciar esta en un lago, el lago argentino. El lugar donde choca es una pequeña peninsula.
Si no recuerdo mal, al llegar por la mañana hacia mal tiempo y sobre 5ºC. La excursión por el glaciar la hicimos por la tarde, había mejorado bastante el tiempo y calculo que estariamos sobre 8ºC.
Tal como te indico, al haber mejorado el tiempo no se notaba mas frio.

Saludos

----------


## REEGE

Foro mejores respuestas Yahoo:

Por que el hielo de los glaciares e iceberg es azul?



Mejor respuesta - Elegida por el usuario que pregunta
Por la condensacion de las particulas de oxigeno, que su nucleo es azul, lo cual al congelarse, dichas particulas o nucleos de atomo se juntan, manifestandose el color azul. Dicho efecto no es perceptible a corta distancia, e incluyen a su vez los efectos directos o indirectos de la luz solar. Por eso, este fenomeno se puede observar en otros elementos, como el agua, que en grandes volumenes como el oceano se ve azul, pero no asi el agua en la pileta de nuestra casa, o el cielo que es particularmente azul a mayor cantidad de luz solar que recibe. Esto por el reflejo de la luz en dichas particulas del oxigeno. Lo que no tiene oxigeno, no puede verse azul, y este fenomeno se puede observar aun en una vela, una franja azulada en la flama, que no es sino la combustion del oxigeno.

-Hola IMP68, decirte que dudaba de tu aclaración sobre el tono azulado y buscando he visto ésto... además me sonaba que nuestro guía, nos comentó algo sobre el oxígeno... Un saludo.

----------


## IMP68

Aclarado queda. A mi me suena que alguien dio esta explicación en nuestro viaje, pero igual nos la metio doblada y no nos dimos cuenta.

Saludos.

----------


## nando

> Como he indicado, el glaciar esta en un lago, el lago argentino. El lugar donde choca es una pequeña peninsula.
> Si no recuerdo mal, al llegar por la mañana hacia mal tiempo y sobre 5ºC. La excursión por el glaciar la hicimos por la tarde, había mejorado bastante el tiempo y calculo que estariamos sobre 8ºC.
> Tal como te indico, al haber mejorado el tiempo no se notaba mas frio.
> 
> Saludos


gracias por las aclaraciones , el ver tanto hielo dá la sensación de mucho frio ,por lo que veo no es tanto frio pero claro es el final del glacial que se supone que ahí empieza ha derretirse ok

----------

